# Stasis 2009?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I remember that stasis said that they were taking 08 off to develop their new race cars for a new series? Anyone know about any news on this? Is it true? And if So what series and what cars is it? . . . Interesting to see that one of their old a4s is now running in private hands in canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Stasis 2009? (lappies)*

No news yet. We'll have to drop them a line and ask.


----------

